# good or bad idea: birdseed on lawn?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

i think the only negative would be if you were putting down grass seed at the same time. 

if you are really worried about the worm population, you can buy them by the box and add them to your lawn easily enough. but then again, that might attract more birds....


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

*good or bad idea: birdseed on lawn?*

Birds that eat worms do not usually eat seeds. - Have you ever seen many robins (worm & bug eaters) at a bird feeder.

How about dedicated bird feeders to attaract the birds you want?


----------



## Wanttodoitright (Mar 17, 2008)

I'd be more worried about critters. 

Squirrels and chipmunks seem to love birdseed.....unless you don't have those where you live.


----------



## kc5oh (Jan 28, 2008)

I know this from experience as my mother was an avid bird feeder.

Very bad. The area that the seed will be in will have absolutely no grass after a little while. Also, remember the old adage, "Never crap where you eat." There won't be any fertilizing.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

Wanttodoitright said:


> Squirrels and chipmunks seem to love birdseed.....unless you don't have those where you live.


Oh I do, but I give the squirrels their own food :wink: 



kc5oh said:


> I know this from experience as my mother was an avid bird feeder.
> 
> Very bad. The area that the seed will be in will have absolutely no grass after a little while. Also, remember the old adage, "Never crap where you eat." There won't be any fertilizing.


Very good to know!!! Thanks!

I would do just a feeder but I like just tossing them out, it keeps birds all over the area (driveway currently) instead of just at one spot, but I didn't want to mess my lawn up lol!


----------

